# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türkmen, Yürük, Kürt

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

TüRKMEN, YüRüK, KüRT BOY, OYMAK VE AşİRETLERİ 
Yapıları, yaşayışları, meşgaleleri, mutfakları ve çadır döşeyişleri bakımından TüRKMEN aşiretleri ile Kürt aşiretleri arasında ayırt edici bir fark görülmemektedir. 

Bu bakımdan "Kürt kimliğini tanıyoruz" diyenlerin bu "kimlik" ile ne gibi farklılıkları kastettiklerini açıkça belirtmeleri gerekir. (BU LAFI İLK DEFA 1991 SEüİMLERİNDEN üNCE MEL'UN SüLEYMAN DEMİREL ETMİşTİ!.. ) 

Böyle bir liste çıkarabilmelerinin imkanı yoktur. üünkü TüRKMEN ve Kürt aşiretleri aynı kökten gelmektedir. Bizim beyanımız kuru bir iddia değildir. Aşağıdaki açıklamalar, bilinen bütün Kürt ve Türkmen aşiretlerine aittir ve aradaki soy birliğini yeterince ispatlar niteliktedir. 

OSMANLILAR şehir dışında yaşıyan, bilhassa göçebe olan aşiret ve oymaklara TüRK-TüRKMEN demiş, bunların düzlük, ovalık yerlerde yaşıyanlarına YüRüK, dağda yaşıyanlarına da KüRT tabirini kullanmıştır. Tahrir Defterleri'ndeki ifadeleri bu anlayışla değerlendirmek gerekir. 

Burada hemen ekliyelim ki, "OSMANLI'nın TüRK ve TüRKMEN'i küçük görürdü, aşağılardı" iddiası doğru değildir. Kendi de TüRKMEN olan OSMANLILAR'ın böyle bir şey yapması saçma olurdu. 

Ne var ki, ta 900'lü yıllardan itibaren gelen bir değişim vardır. O tarihlerde MüSLüMAN olan OĞUZLAR'ı diğerlerinden ayırmak için kendilerine TüRKMEN tabir edilmeye başlanmıştır. TüRK-MEN, "TüRK'ün iyisi, hası" anlamına gelir. Güçlendirme takısıdır. 

Bu MüSLüMAN (OĞUZ) TüRKMENLER daha sonra MüSLüMAN olmayan OĞUZLAR ile savaşmışlar, dönemin İSLAM DEVLETİ ve yeni kurulan TüRK devletlerinde makbul addadilmişlerdir. 

Sonra SELüUKLU DEVLETİ kurulmuş, bir kısım TüRKMEN yerleşik şehir hayatına geçmiş ve SELüUK adını almış, bu sefer göçebe TüRKMEN boyları ile yerleşik SELüUKLULAR arasında bazı sürtüşmeler olmuştur. 

Arkadan gelen TüRKMEN boyları bu sefer OSMANLI DEVLETİ'ni kurmuş, yerleşik hayata geçenler OSMANLI adını almış, göçebeler ise TüRK-TüRKMEN-YüRüK-KüRT diye anılmaya başlamıştır... KüRT adı SELüUKLU'da geçmez. 

Bu şehirli-göçebe sürtüşmesi zamanımızdaki şehirli-gecekondulu farkının ve sürtüşmenin tamamen aynıdır. İkincilerin uyumsuzluğu, kurallara uymaması düzenin sağlanmasında elbetteki problem yaratmıştır. 

Nasıl ki, bugün gecekonduluyu makbul görmeyen bir zihniyet var ise, ama bunu bir IRK MESELESİ - IRKI HAKİR GüRME olarak yorumlamak mümkün değilse; geçmişteki SELüUKLU-TüRKMEN, OSMANLI-TüRK, hatta şimdiki TüRK-KüRT sürtüşmesi de aynı uyumsuzluktan kaynaklanmaktadır. şehirleşen insanın "kürtlüğü" ortadan kalkınca, sürtüşmede kaybolmaktadır. 

Aşağıdaki aşiretleri bu anlayışla incelemek gerekir. 

ABDALLI / ABDALüN AşİRETİ: Afganistan'dan gelerek Anadolu'da muhtelif yerlere yerleşen ABDALLAR, HAPTAL / EFTALİT Türkmenleri'ndendirler. 

Adapazarı, Orta Anadolu, Toroslar, Silifke (İçel) ve Antalya bölgelerinde yaşayanları Türkçe konuşurlar... Tunceli, Erzincan ve Tercan taraflarına yerleşerek Abdallı adını yaşatanlar ise Kürtçe konuşmaktadırlar... 

Anadolu'da Abdallı (Ankara, Sivas) ve Abdalan (Bingöl) gibi köy adlarına rastlanması onların Türklüğünün delilidir. Ayrıca Grek tarihçilerin TüRKLER'e HEFTALİT dedikleri de unutulmamalıdır. 

AKKEüİLİ OYMAĞI: MİLLİ Aşireti'ne mensÃ»p olan Akkeçililer, Osmanlı Tahrir Defterleri'nde "YüRüKAN TüİFESİ'nden" gösterilmişlerdir... Herkesin bildiği gibi YüRüK-YüRüKLER ANADOLU'da göçebe TüRK oymaklarına verilen addır. YüRüMEK'ten gelir. 

ALANLI AşİRETİ: Hazar Denizi'nin kuzeyinde, Dağıstan'da ve Kırım'da yaşayan İran menşeli, Türk!eşmiş ALANLAR'ın bir koludur... üzelliklerinden dolayı ALANLAR'ı TüRK sayan tarihçiler de az değildir. 

üok geniş bir sahaya yayılan kadim Alanlar'ın Anadolu'da bıraktıkları izler bilinmektedir... Bu cümleden olarak, Anadolu'da birçok Alan isimli köyler yanında Alanbaşı (Artvin), Alancık (Diyarbakır), Alanyazı (Tunceli), Alanlı (Mardin) gibi sayısız köy isimleri de mevcÃ»ttur. 

Anadolu'da TüRKüE konuşan Alanlılar'dan başka, bugün Kürtler arasında Kürmançça konuşan bir Alanlı aşiretinin Tunceli'de yaşadığı bilinmektedir...Aradaki tek fark bu "ağız" farkıdır. 

ANTARLI / ANTERLİ AşİRETİ: Urfa ve Mardin bölgesinde yaşayanları Kürmanç olup Akkoyunlu oymaklarındandırlar. 

ANTARLILAR, Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TüRKMaN TAİFESİ'nden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

ARTUşİ / ERTUşİ / HERTUşİ AşİRETİ: OĞUZLAR'ın bütün husÃ»siyetlerini yaşatan ve bir bölümü Suriye ile Irak'ta yaşayan bu boy, Anadolu'da Hakkari, Van ve Cizre (Mardin) bölgelerine dağılmıştır. 

Kalabalık olan Artuşiler 12 oymaklı bir Kürmanç topluluğudur . 

ATMA / ATMALI AşİRETİ: TüRKMEN ve 12 oymaklı Kürt boyuna ayrılan Atmalar, Sünni ve Alevi'dirler... Boylar topluluğundan mürekkep bir konfederasyon olduğu anlaşılan Rişvav kabilesine bağlı olan Atmalar Kürmançca konuşurlar. 

Konfederasyon içerisinde yer alan ve TüRKüE adlar taşıyan 12 boyu şunlardır: 1- TİLKİLER, 2- KIZIRLI, 3- HAYDARLI, 4- KETİLER, 5- SADAKALAR, 6- KIZKAPANLI,
7- KARAHASANLAR, 8- KARALAR, 9- AĞCALAR, 10- TURUüLU, 11- KABALAR, 
12- MAHKüNLI. 

AVCILAR AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMüN YüRüKüNI TüİFESİ'nden" gösterilmişlerdir... Bu ifade "TüRKMENLER'in düzlükte yaşayıp yaylalara göç edeni" anlamına gelir. 

AVşAR / AFşAR AşİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundandırlar... Tarihte ehemmiyetli rol oynayan Avşarlar geniş bir alana yayılmışlar ve 16. yüzyıldan itibaren Anadolu'ya gelmişlerdir. 

Bunlardan büyük bir küme, 19. yüzyılın ikinci yarısına kadar göçebe hayatını sürdürdükten sonra Kayseri'nin Pınarbaşı, Sarız ve Tomarza kazaları ile Kars'ın Ardahan ve Hoçuvan kazalarında yerleştiler. 

AYDINLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMüN YüRüKüNI TAİFESİ'nden" gösterilmişlerdir. Büyük bir ihtimalle Yavuz Sultan Selim'in Aydın yöresinden bu tarafa göçerttiği öz-be-öz bir TüRK aşiretidir. 

BADILLI / BADİLİ / BEDİLİ AşİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundan biri olan BEĞ-DİLİ'ne mensÃ»pturlar, Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer Türk Türkman Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir... Bu ifade öz-be-öz OĞUZ TüRKü ve BEĞDİLİ boyundan olan bu aşireti, "TüRK soylu göçebelerin dağda gezeni" diye tanımlamaktadır. 

Anadolu'ya geldikleri zaman Digor (Kars), Pasinler (Erzurum), Urfa ve Siverek (Urfa) bölgelerinde yerleşmişlerdir. 

BALABANLI / BALABANLU / BALABANLAR AşİRETİ: Horasan (İran) ve Dimetoka'dan (Rumeli) geldikleri yolunda kayıtlar vardır... Osmanlı arşiv vesikaları da bunları "İran Ekradı Taifesinden ve Yörükan Taifesinden" göstermektedir. Bu ifade "İran'dan gelerin dağda gezeni ve Türkler'in ovada gezeni" anlamına gelir. Balaban TüRKüE bir kelime olduğu için "İran dolaylarından gelen TüRKLER" olarak anlaşılması gerekir. 

Konar-Göçer'dirler. Anadolu'da ve Rumeli'de yerleşmişlerdir... Rumeli'de "kürt" olmaması bu aşiretin Türklüğünün bir başka delilidir. 

BANUKLU / BANUKİ AşİRETİ: Kürmançlar'ın Milan koluna bağlıdırlar. Kars'ın Aralık kazasında yerleşiktirler... MİLANLAR hakkında ilerde bilgi vereceğiz. 

BELBAS / BİLBASLI / MİLBASİ AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

BEHRAMKİ / BEHRANKİ AşİRETİ: BEHRAMKİLER Akkeçililer'dendirler... 

AKKEüİLİ-KARAKEüİLİ tıpkı AKKOYUNLU-KARAKOYUNLU gibi iki TüRKMEN boyudur. AKKOYUNLULAR, KARAKOYUNLULAR 14. asırda devlet kurdukları gibi, KARAKEüİLİLER de OSMANLI devletinin kuruluşunda önemli rol oynamışlardır. 

BEHRAMKİLER Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Ekrad taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir... AKKEüİLİLER boyundan olan bu aşiret için kullanılmış olan bu ifade "TüRKLER'in dağda gezeni" anlamına gelir. 

BAZİKü / BAZUKİ / BAZUKLU / BAZİKLİ AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Ekrad taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

BAYAT / BAYADü / BAYATLI AşİRETİ: 24 Oğuz boyundan biri olan Bayatlar, tarihimizde ünlü kişiler yetiştirmişlerdir. Oğuzların devlet ve din adamı DEDE-KORKUT ile şair FUZULİ bu boya mensÃ»pturlar 16. yüzyıldaki Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde, Bayatlar'a ait orta ve batı Anadolu'da 42 yer adı geçmekte, "Türkmen Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Bu "Türkmenlerin dağda yaşıyanları" anlamına gelir. 

Kerkük. Musul, Kuzey Suriye ve Anadolu Bayatlar'ı Türkçe konuşurlar. Türk musikisindeki BAYüTü makamı, onlardan alınmıştır. 

BERİTANLI / BERDAN AşİRETİ: İslamlıktan önce TüRKİSTAN'da bulunan Beritanlılar Türkçe konuşurlardı. İçel'de Berdan (Tarsus) çayına adlarını vermişlerdir. 

Yer adlarının "yabancı" addedilerek değiştirilmesi, bizim Ortaasya ile ve kadim Türk toplulukları ile bağımızın kopmasına sebep olmuştur. Berdan üayı buna en iyi örneklerden biridir. 

Bingöl'deki Beritanlılar Kürmançça, Elazığ'dakiler Zazaca konuşurlarğ Göçebedirler . 

BİRİMLü / BİRİMAN AşİRETİ: Akkoyunlu boylarındandırlar. üz-be-öz Türk'türler. 

BOKHTİ / BOKHTAN / BOTü / BOTAN BOYU: Dicle Kürtleri (Kürmançlar)'nin iki ana kolundan biridir. 

Son 300-350 yıldan beri Bokhtular "ZİLAN" (OVALILAR) adı ile anılmaktadırlar. Bunlar, Dede-Korkut Oğuznameleri'nde 24 Oğuzlar'ın üç-Ok'lar kolundan Boğdüz soyundan gösterilirler. Yani öz-be-öz Türk'türler. Kürmançça konuşurlar. Ağrı, Doğubeyazıt, Eleşkirt'te yerleşiktirler. ZİLAN kelimesini ilerde açıklıyacağız. 

Botiler(Boğdiler) 12 oymağa ayrılmışlardır: 1- Zili (Zilan), 2- Bıriki, 3- Deliki / Deluki, 
4- Pirekhali, 5- Sevidi, 6- Ritki / Radikan, 7- Gelturi, 8- Kurdiki / Kurdikan, 9- Cemaldini, 
10- Dilhiri / DiIiri / Diliki / Dilikan, 11- Mamzidi, 12- Celali. 

BECENEVü / BEüENELİ / BEşENEVİYYE / PEüENE / PEüENEK BOYU: Dicle Kürtleri'nin (Kürmançlar) iki ana kolundan diğeridir. Bunların adları da, diğer kol olan Bokhti gibi değişmiş, "MİLAN" (Bel / Dağbelliler / DAĞLILAR) demek adet olmuştur. 

Burada biraz durup ZİLAN ve MİLAN tabirlerini ele almak istiyoruzğ Biz baştan beri bu yörede yaşıyan insanların OVALI ve DAĞLI diye iki kısma ayrıldığını, ovalılara YüRüK, dağlılara ise KüRT dendiğini anlatmaya çalıştık. Bunların hemen hepsinin TüRKMEN olduğu dile getirdik... Bu gerçekte de böyle , OSMANLI kayıtlarında da!.. 

Ancak şimdi görüyoruz ki, bu aşiretler kendileri de böyle bir ayırım yapıyorlar. Kendi aralarında ovalılara ZİLAN, dağlılara MİLAN diyorlar. 

Beçeneviler KÃ»rmançça konuşurlar. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Göçer Ekrad-Ulus Taifesinden" ve"Türkman Ekradı-Ulus Taifesinden" şeklinde gösterilmişlerdir. Bu ifadeler dağda göçebe Türkmen ulusu anlamına gelir. 

Burada da bu ULUS kelimesi üzerinde durmak gerekir. OSMANLILAR Beçenevilerden başkası için bu ifadeyi kullanmamıştırğ Acaba niye? 

üünkü 9. A sırdan itibaren Bizanslılar Arapların karşısına Balkanlardan getirdikleri KUMAN, UZ ve PEüENEK TüRKLERİ'ni yerleştirdiler. 

Bizanslılar 1071'de Alparslan'ın karşısına da UZ ve PEüENEK askerleri ile çıkmış, ancak bunlar karşıda TüRK bayrak ve tuğlarını görünce Alparslan'ın safına geçmişlerdir. 

Selçukluların Anadolu'da karşılaştığı hıristiyan halk işte bu ULUS(MİLLET) denecek kalabalıkta ve insicamda PEüENEK TüRKLERİ ile UZ ve KUMAN TüRKLERİ'nden oluşuyordu. 

O dönemde hıristiyan olan Türkler sonradan müslümanlığı kabul ettiler ve zamanla bugünün kürtlerini meydana getirdiler. 

Yine daha önce belirttik ki, asıl Kürtler OĞUZ boyunun BOĞDüZ ve BEüENE kolundan gelir. 

UZ, GUZ kelimeleri OĞUZ anlamına geldiği gibi, UZ da OĞUZ'un ve BOĞDüZ'ün kısaltılmış halidir. 

Ayrıca ZİLAN kelimesinin UZ-AN ile bağlantısı da dikkatten kaçmamalıdır. UZ-AN, TUR-AN, GUR-AN gibi çoğul ifade eder. 

BEüENE de PEüENEK TüRKLERİ'nin bağlı olduğu OĞUZ koludur. 

Bütün bunlar Bokhtan / Boti / Boğdiler gibi Peçene / Beçenevilerin de TüRK olduğunu gösterir. 

Anlaşıldığına göre UZ TüRKLERİ ile PEüENEK TüRKLERİ farklı karakter gösterdiklerinden, biri ovalarda yerleşmeyi tercih etmiş ZİLAN olmuş, diğeri dağlarda yaşamayı tercih etmiş, MİLAN olmuştur. 

Benzer tarzda farklılık KIRGIZLAR ile KAZAKLAR arasında bugün dahi sürer. KIRGIZLAR dağ göçebesi, KAZAKLAR ova göçebesidir. üZBEKLER ile KIRGIZLAR arasında da YERLEşİK şEHİRLİ ve GüüEBE olma şeklinde bir farklılık görülür. AZERİLER ile TüRKMENLER de bu şekilde değerlendirilebilir. 

Bir de KURMANüüA meselesi var... Bölgedeki bazı aşiretlerin KURMANüüA konuşması, onların TüRK olmadığını göstermez. KURMANüLAR bahsinde konu üzerinde duracağız. Ayrıca bu dilde "kürtçe" diye belirtilen kelimelerin çoğunun TüRKüE'den bozma veya çok eski TüRKüE olduğunu ilerde göstereceğiz. 

Beçeneviler de 12 oymağa ayrılmışlardır: 1- Berezav / Barzan / Berazi / Barzi / Barzini / Barzikani / Baririsan / Barshan (Pars-Han)/ Barsan, 2- Cibranlı, 3- Karakeçili, 4- Hasenanlı, 
5- Zirkan, 6- Sipkan / Sipki / Sibiki / Sibikan, 7- Karabaş, 8- şeyhan / şıhan / şeyhlu, 
9- Sidanlı / şidanlı / Seydanlı, 10- Huytu, 11- Biriti, 12- şigo / şekki / şilcak . 

Burada da BARZAN, .BARSHAN, KARABAş kelimeleri göze çarpıyor. .. BARSHAN'ın PARS-HAN olduğu çok açık... Ortaasya'da parsa BARS denir, hala isim olarak kullanılır. 

BARZAN oymağı ise Irak Kürtleri'nin lideri Mesut Barzani'nin aşiretidir. Bu aşiret aslında Güneydoğu Anadolu'da ve TüRK kökenli olmasına rağmen, sonradan nasıl olmuşsa aralarına göçebe yahudiler katılmış ve Sabatayistler gibi bir nevi "dönme" aşireti halini almıştır. Hikayesini başka bir sayfada anlatacağımız şekilde Nakşibendilik taslamasına rağmen, bölge halkı tarafından dışlanmış ve Irak'a sürülmüştür. 1970'li yıllarda aşiretin reisi Mustafa Barzani Amerikan kuklası olarak Irak'ta Kürt isyanı çıkartmış, sonra da Amerika'ya kaçmak zorunda kalmıştı. Halen oğlu Mesut Barzani Yahudiler'le ve İsrail'le sıkı işbirliği içindedir ve Talabani ile birlikte Amerikan uşaklığını sürdürmektedir. 

Aslında Irak, tarihi boyunca Türk olmuştur. Türklerin Irak'a yerleşmesi Anadolu'dan öncedir. ülkenin adı bile Türkçe'dir. (IRAK-UZAK) 

Ancak biz BARZAN kelimesinin de PARS-HAN'dan bozma olduğuna inanıyoruz. Yani Beçenevilerin bu iki oymağının PARS-HAN liderliğindeki tek bir oymaktan ayrılma ile meydana geldiğini düşünüyoruz. Farklılık telaffuzdan ibarettir. 

BORLU / BORAN AşİRETİ: Yörükan Taifesinden'dirler. İç Anadolu Bölgesinde "Ulu-Borlu" ve "Kiçi-Borlu" (Keçiborlu) adlarını taşıyanlar Türkçe konuşurlardı. üz-be-öz Türk'türler. 

BUCAK / BUCAKLU AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Yani Türk'türler. Bu yüzdendir ki, PKK ile mücadelede DEVLET'in yanında yer almışlardır. Yarı göçebedirler. Siverek (Urfa) ve köylerinde yerleşmişlerdir. Zazaca konuşurlar. 

email: [email protected]

----------

